# Do bucks know when their does are pregnant?



## NexivRed (Nov 8, 2015)

I've had two does in with a buck for 12 days and was only able to observe him attempting one of them (she wasn't ready and kicked him away the first few days then accepted him), and now when I observe them he doesn't attempt any matings, just a bit of bum sniffing.

Is this a sign they've caught and he knows it? There was a third doe in at the start but she accepted him straight away and I removed her a few days ago as she looked visibly pregnant. The other two don't yet, but they won't if they're in their first week will they.

I'm going to leave both in until I'm sure they are expecting, but just wondered if the lack of interest from the male was a sign.

Cheers


----------



## Enron (Dec 5, 2015)

I guess if she's not going into heat, he isn't really noticing, of course until she gives birth that is...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

